# March of the Titans



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Atop a walking mountain of steel, brisling with guns and the banners of a thousand campaigns, stood Warmaster Silar, commander of Legio Justica.

His command bridge boomed with the sound of the music, a local song he had found catching, very similar to rock music back on Terra.

Had his killjoy tech priest been here he would have surely rebuked him for misusing the Titans audio loops, but then what else would he want to replay through the system.

Walking to the edge of the room, he stared straight down through the glass dome of the Titan's 'eyes'. Below him even the baneblade regiments looked like toys, if even that.

Sitting down in his command chair, before wincing at the pain of connecting with his titan, calling up the images of his Princeps, he studied their faces, there was a time when you could count the leaders of Justica on one hand, it had been his Legio, now he merely commanded it.

He could tell which mark of Titan they commanded from their faces, the enthusiasm and restlessness of the Warhound commanders, the patience killer in the eyes of the Reaver commanders and the arrogance of the Warlords, he wondered if they could see the bloodthirstiness of the Imperator in his face.

"Princeps, acknowledge" he spoke over his vox, now lets see weaver Justica still had some fight left.


----------



## Capt.Al'rahhem (Jan 24, 2009)

"Princepts Miles, reporting for duty, Sir" 

*bangs head to the heavy tunes* 

"Furtim Nec Vire is Locked, Cocked, and ready to Rock. She's a new engine Sir, still working the kinks outta the motive system not much chance to streach them in transit, but the weapons are solid and the gunnery systems are dead on."


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

"Princeps Oskar Reed ready and accounted for, Silar." 

Oskar chuckled as he noted the music that Silar was playing. 

"I probably shouldn’t enjoy that sort of music at my age!"

He added with a brord smile spread across his old creased face.

"It smells like theirs a good battle ahead of us wouldn’t you agree."

He flexed the weapon systems on his warhound titan. As he did he heard the roar of cheers coming from the crowds of infantry bellow. If he could get such an applause from his "small" Titan, he wondered how many Silar and Inquisitor Castus Yelkoi would get from their great machines?


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

"Good to hear it Miles, wouldn't want our engines firing all over the place, If he survived it the imperial guard commander would complain" Silar said grinning.

"Ha too old, nonsence, I was old enough to be making that excuse when you were born Reed, just my natural charm and good looks must have confused you, and yes this fight looks to be good, time for the Kruvar II massacre to be avanged.

Mermories of that awful defeat swarmed into Silar's mind, what was it now, 200 years ago when Warmaster Faveron had led Justica's last emporer class engine into the Tyranid horde, and failed, his maste rhad died bravely though, and now Justica was his.

"So War hound squadron Gamma, lead by Reed will attempt a flanking manouver on the Tyranid bio titans, or whatever were calling them now, Predator and I will offer long range support while Battle groups Terra and Smite will charge the Tyranids head on 

((ooc: battle groups contain a mix of reavers and warlords, you may pick which battle group your in, but since currently theres not many of us, its better to be in one battle group))

"Oh and Reed, dont get the little Guardsmen too excited, they break easily"


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

"I'll get moving on your command Silar." Reed said distantly whilst thinking of his brother, Artimus, who had been killed by a Tyranid bio titan in the defence of his home world Ferro. 

"We'll rip those Xeno scum limb from limb." Reed growled as the hate for the Tyranid beasts burned through him. He used it to fuel him in combat. 

"I'll just inform the rest of gamma squadron." Oskar was about to cut the vox signal but then remembered the comment about the guard. To him the guardsmen and especial their tanks could be a real help. "Bah, I cant imagine it could hurt to lift their spirits a bit. Most probable wont survive today." Oskar added before cutting the signal to inform the Titians of gamma squadron of what they needed to do. 

“Artimus, I’ll kill a hundred Tyranid monstrosity and then a hundred more to avenge you!” Oskar said to himself under his breath .


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

ooc: okay..i'll start the battle and hope everyone posts then

"Right then...I Warmaster Silar of the Justica Legio, order our Engines to walk, we shall crush the alien scum, for none can withstand the burning light of the Imperium" this transmission was played over every available vox in the entire War fleet, and as if that was not enough to signel the attack, predators war horns blasted out in defiance of any who would threaten the Imperium's cause.

"All engines flank speed, try not to tread on any guardsmen, some of them could one day command a titan, you never know" Her ordered his Legio, well there was always the inqusitor, but hopefully he'd do what he told him.

Gone were the days when natural disasters were measured by home many times greater they were than human weapons, Predators guns opened up with the power byond even siesmic levels, far in the distance Bio-Titans fell and massive crater appeared where befoe whoel swarms had been.

"FOR THE EMPORER"

ooc: right when posting you may destroy normal 40k style things in your post, but when firing at anything of apocolypse level, just say what your attempting to do in your post and I'll work out the outcome in my next post after it.


----------



## General. Gray Wolf (Apr 19, 2009)

"FOR THE EMPORER!" shouted Oskar at the top of his lungs. The rest of squadron gamma replayed with just as much enthusiasm . 

Good, their hungry for battle. "Release the hounds!" He said over his vox to his squadron who started to advance beside him. 

Suddenly their was a deafening blast. He knew that Predator had fired its guns and that hundreds of tyranids would have been instantly destroyed. 

It wasn’t long before the warhounds feet were surrounded by tyranids. Some pathetically tried to scale the Titans legs. The small xenos were no threat to him but the large, tank sized ones called Carnifixs could, if lucky, do some minor damage. He saw one of the beasts smash its way towards him. He lifted one of the Divine Vengeances mighty legs and bought it on top of the insect Xeno. 

Oskar spied a large group of Tyranid warriors to his left. He levelled his Vulcan mega bolter at the crowd. 

"Good bye" he growled as the bolter rounds ripped through the beasts. He chuckled as they were ripped apart.

Suddenly in the distance he saw something large, very large, take off. It was a Harridan! It screeched as it entered the air. Now there’s a worthy target thought reed. He aimed his plasma blaster at the beast and fired. It swerved out the way, It was moving incredible fast strait towards him. 

He fired his mega bolter at the flyer but the rounds just seemed to bounce of its armour or it just didn’t care! It hovered in front of Divine Vengeance for a few seconds, looking straight into the titans eyes. It roared and grabbed hold of the Divine Vengeances Plasma blaster, trying to rip it of. Oskar shook it violently and it dislodged the winged beast. He then batted it to the ground with his Vulcan mega bolter.


----------

